

Why the Cards won the series - wallythewebguy
http://wallythewebguy.com/blog/why-the-cards-won-the-series/

======
bediger
Absolute rubbish. "Momentum" is just cargo cult talk, meaning "statistics went
their way". This article is just car sales pep talk. ABC - Always Be Closing.
Yadda yadda yadda.

